# Question About Pots De Creme



## crewsk (Aug 11, 2005)

I made some yesterday for the frst time & since I've never had it have no clue what it should look or taste like. Can anyone tell me? It came out almost the consistency of fudge & is very rich. It tastes great but I'm just curious if it's supposed to be so thick. Here's the recipe I used.

1C. (6oz) simisweet chocolate morsels
1C. whipping cream
1/2C half & half
2 egg yolks

Combine first 3 ingredients in a saucepan over low heat. Stir constantly until chocolate is melted.

Beat egg yolks until thick & pale. Slowly stir 1/4 of hot chocolate mixture into eggs while stirring constantly; add to remaining hot chocolate mixture.

Cook over low heat for 2 minutes or until slightly thickened, stirring constantly. Spoon into individual pots de creme cups or custard cups. Cover & chill before serving. Serves 4-6.


One other thing, is Pots prnounced like it's spelled or is the "t" silent as in the word "depot"?


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 11, 2005)

Crewsk - sounds kind of like one of my pot au chocolat recipes. It is meant to be fairly dense and very, very chocolate-y.

The recipe I use gives results that are thicker than a mousse,but still soft, and not as 'set' as fudge - if that makes any sense!

I serve mine in demi-tasse cups - that's usually more than enough per person after a main course!

Oh and I say 'poh'....


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 11, 2005)

I agree with Ishbel.  The recipe I have is more like a mousse, too, but based on your recipe, it looks like yours turned out correctly.  

Did your family like them?


----------



## marmalady (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep! Like a cross between really really dense chocolate pudding, and fudge-on-a-spoon - yum!


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 11, 2005)

But not something you could pig-out on as they are soooooo rich!

Mind you, some of my family would have a really good time trying


----------



## crewsk (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep, Ishbel, that makes perfect sense! Hubby said it was way too rich for him but the kids & I loved it. I have another recipe that is slightly diffrent & I want to try it too. Thanks everyone for your help! I feel better about them now.


----------



## marmalady (Aug 11, 2005)

Crews, when you want to have a 'grown up' version of this, serve it with a dollop of sweetened whipped cream that's been flavored with your favorite liquour! Amaretto, Francelica, etc!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 11, 2005)

Sounds right to me, sinfully rich.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 11, 2005)

Marmalady, I have a bottle of Bailey's in the fridge & a container of whipping cream in the fridge right now. Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2005)

OK, I am sooo trying this out. But man oh man, keep the insulin handy!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 11, 2005)

Really Alix! This recipe didn't have any sugar added to it but the other one I have does. I'll post it in just a minute.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 11, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> But not something you could pig-out on as they are soooooo rich!
> 
> Mind you, some of my family would have a really good time trying


So would my family Ishbel, then they would crawl instead of walk away from the table  But they would have fun doing it 
kadesma


----------



## crewsk (Aug 11, 2005)

Here's the other one.


2C. whipping cream
6oz. semisweet chocolate, coarsely chopped
1/3C. sugar
4 beaten egg yolks
1tsp. vanilla
white chocolate curls (optional)

Combine first 3 ingredients in a medium heavy saucepan. Cook for about 10 minutes over medium heat or until mixture comes to a full boil & thickens. (If chocolate flecks remain, use a wire whisk to beat until blended.)

Gradually stir all the chocolate mixture into the beaten egg yolks & stir in vanilla. Spoon evenly into 8 sake cups, small cups, dots de creme cups, or 3oz. ramekins. Cover & chill for 4 to 24 hours before serving. Garnish with white chocolate curls if desired.

Mocha Pots de Creme: Prepare as above, adding 1Tbsp. instant espresso coffee powder or 2Tbsp. instant coffee granules to whipping cream mixture before heating.


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2005)

Copying this one too! Yum.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 11, 2005)

When you try either one, let me know how you like it. I was craving chocolate whan I made them & after eating it I shouldn't have another chocolate craving for several years!!


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm stuck at home tomorrow because we have work being done on the plumbing and a window being cut so I may try the first one out tomorrow. It will be a nice treat for my chocoholic husband for dessert.


----------

